# Boston to Florida - Connection Question



## LisaLisa88 (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m a first time traveler planning a trip from Boston to Tampa. The option I am looking at involves taking the Northeast Regional from Boston to DC, then the Silver Star from DC to Tampa. There is only 37 min for the connection in DC. I can’t tell if it’s a guaranteed connection because the website says guaranteed connections need at least 90 min btwn trains but I am buying the ticket as one trip. I’m getting a sleeper on the Silver Star and I don’t think there is another train that day, so I definitely don’t want to miss it. Is this connection too close? I feel like it is but this is the route/schedule offered by Amtrak for Boston to Tampa, so maybe not?


----------



## PVD (Jan 23, 2022)

Same day sleeper entitles you to lounge access, I'd definitely take an earlier train and use the lounge. It will cost more, but you could also go to NYP and stay in the very new lounge (it actually has decent comp food as well) Consider joining AGR and calling an AGR phone agent, they are generally better than the regular pool. Also, some trains are likely to be suspended, stay on top of that evolving situation. You can do things on the phone that are difficult or impossible on the web. It doesn't cost extra (like some airlines)


----------



## John from RI (Jan 23, 2022)

LisaLisa88 said:


> I’m a first time traveler planning a trip from Boston to Tampa. The option I am looking at involves taking the Northeast Regional from Boston to DC, then the Silver Star from DC to Tampa. There is only 37 min for the connection in DC. I can’t tell if it’s a guaranteed connection because the website says guaranteed connections need at least 90 min btwn trains but I am buying the ticket as one trip. I’m getting a sleeper on the Silver Star and I don’t think there is another train that day, so I definitely don’t want to miss it. Is this connection too close? I feel like it is but this is the route/schedule offered by Amtrak for Boston to Tampa, so maybe not?


Amtrak provides specific connecting trains between Boston and New York Penn Station. I suggest you use them. Amtrak no longer publishes schedules. You might try going to the website and asking for a train between Boston and Tampa. I hope that will show the connecting trains.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 23, 2022)

It appears that the website shows train 95 to WAS then 91 (with a very short connection). 
If it were I, I would phone and try to get on train 2151 Acela (if it is running that day) leaving BOS at 5:05am, which should get you to NYP at 8:47am, which would get you in NY with a decent cushion and time to enjoy the lounge before taking 91 from NYP to TPA. 
At the current time, there is only one train from New York to Florida.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 23, 2022)

Another thing to consider is that the New York lounge is much nicer than the Washington lounge.


----------



## LisaLisa88 (Jan 23, 2022)

John from RI said:


> Amtrak provides specific connecting trains between Boston and New York Penn Station. I suggest you use them. Amtrak no longer publishes schedules. You might try going to the website and asking for a train between Boston and Tampa. I hope that will show the connecting trains.



I think that’s what I did but I might be confused. My end destination is actually St. Pete, so I typed in BOS to STP and it gave me 2 options, each with 3 legs: one leaving at 6:35AM to DC, then on to Tampa, with a 1/2 hr bus ride to St Pete; the other leaving at 9:40AM to NY, then on to Orlando, with a 2hr 40 min bus ride to St Pete. I was a little more interested in the 6:35AM thru DC bc the bus ride at the very end is much shorter but I was concerned that the connection time in DC was too short. Sorry - it’s confusing to me bc the Amtrak website is offering this 3 leg trip as one of only two options but then it seems like it might be impossible to actually make the connection.


----------



## LisaLisa88 (Jan 23, 2022)

PVD said:


> Same day sleeper entitles you to lounge access, I'd definitely take an earlier train and use the lounge. It will cost more, but you could also go to NYP and stay in the very new lounge (it actually has decent comp food as well) Consider joining AGR and calling an AGR phone agent, they are generally better than the regular pool. Also, some trains are likely to be suspended, stay on top of that evolving situation. You can do things on the phone that are difficult or impossible on the web. It doesn't cost extra (like some airlines)


Thank you. The AGR is a good suggestion.


----------



## LisaLisa88 (Jan 23, 2022)

pennyk said:


> It appears that the website shows train 95 to WAS then 91 (with a very short connection).
> If it were I, I would phone and try to get on train 2151 Acela (if it is running that day) leaving BOS at 5:05am, which should get you to NYP at 8:47am, which would get you in NY with a decent cushion and time to enjoy the lounge before taking 91 from NYP to TPA.
> At the current time, there is only one train from New York to Florida.


Thank you. I will look into this. I didn’t try to match the trip legs myself - I just typed BOS and STP, so the Acela didn’t come up as an option but I will look at this


----------



## joelkfla (Jan 23, 2022)

The Northeast Corridor & Acela schedules vary by day of week. What day of the week are you traveling?


----------



## toddinde (Jan 25, 2022)

The earlier train and changing in New York Penn Station makes the most sense. I wonder why they show the later train and a change in DC? Since the Silver Star originates in New York, it makes sense to get on there. Since you're in a sleeper, it just makes sense to settle in sooner rather than go to DC, at least to me. A 37 minute connection would make me nervous.


----------



## Joe from PA (Jan 25, 2022)

I agree that getting 91 (Star) in NYC is the best bet. At least you know what time the trip to Florida starts. Getting to D.C. in time can be iffy.


----------



## chickpea (Jan 25, 2022)

LisaLisa88 said:


> Thank you. I will look into this. I didn’t try to match the trip legs myself - I just typed BOS and STP, so the Acela didn’t come up as an option but I will look at this


I ended up here one day because I couldn't get the website to do what I needed, much less wanted... so though calling is a pain I would *highly* recommend it!


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 25, 2022)

So sad that Amtrak doesn't even show going to NYP instead of DC as an option - especially since that would make the most sense. You could be on time into NYP but miss your connection at DC if there was a problem with your first train so why would they show what they did? I have my opinion but will not express it in the Guest forum.


----------



## Arctifox (Jan 26, 2022)

Have you tried to search for a multi-itinerary Boston-New York-Tampa? Not sure if that affects prices or might have other disadvantages (like a missed connection), but that would allow you to choose where you want to change.

One reason for the standard transfer in DC could be there is more transfer time in DC than there is in New York, but I agree that changing in NYP seems safer.


----------

